# Just ordered some Lemongrass oil



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

i ordered mine today from Pureformulas.com 3.92 shipped with the coupon code "now15" for 15% off. 

now folks have 2 options


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Got mine on Ebay. $5.49 for one ounce that includes shipping. To get free shipping on PipingRock.com, gotta spend $50.00


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

4oz on amazon for 11 shipped. Ordered it today.


----------



## Three Bears (Jul 31, 2013)

PipingRock.com - I stand corrected $3.95 shipping on any order and orders over $40.00on free shipping.....


----------



## cjfoster72 (May 30, 2013)

Got ya all beat... I just sneak it out of my wife's essential oil collection  lol


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One might wonder whether she sneaks some _cash _out of your wallet .... to pay for the lemongrass oil, of course.  lol


----------



## senilking (Mar 8, 2014)

hjsmith00843 said:


> 4oz on amazon for 11 shipped. Ordered it today.


I think I bought the same one you did. Should be here tomorrow. Right now there's some lemon flavored green tea bags in the two hives, lol. I read somewhere that they use lemongrass oil to give them flavor, so I figured why not since I had them.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Amusing story from a few weeks back when I finally found a local place that sold lemongrass oil. It was one of those hippy health stores, and they actually stopped to ask me "We've been selling out of this stuff faster than we can put it back on the shelf, what the heck is everybody using it for all of a sudden?"

Had to stop and explain while I was buying the last 2 bottles they had.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Edymnion said:


> Amusing story from a few weeks back when I finally found a local place that sold lemongrass oil. It was one of those hippy health stores, and they actually stopped to ask me "We've been selling out of this stuff faster than we can put it back on the shelf, what the heck is everybody using it for all of a sudden?"
> 
> Had to stop and explain while I was buying the last 2 bottles they had.


Groovy...thanks for buying local from Mom & Pop:}


----------



## senilking (Mar 8, 2014)

Edymnion said:


> Amusing story from a few weeks back when I finally found a local place that sold lemongrass oil. It was one of those hippy health stores, and they actually stopped to ask me "We've been selling out of this stuff faster than we can put it back on the shelf, what the heck is everybody using it for all of a sudden?"
> 
> Had to stop and explain while I was buying the last 2 bottles they had.


Did you ask if they wanted some medicinal honey? I've heard it's antiseptic, and reduces free radicals in your body. Or something like that, lol. It's all natural either way.


----------

